# New Motor for Bachmann Big Hauler 4-6-0's



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

I am looking to replace the existing motors in my bachmann Big hauler 4-6-0's with one that is quieter, smoother running and maybe with more low speed torque without having to drastically regear the engine or remove the drive gear from the axle and I don't want to have to try and requarter the wheel after it is removed.

Can anyone recommend a better motor that will fit without haveing to cut up the boiler to make it fit. Brand and model number would be great. I just want to replace the motor not the whole drive assembly.

Dan S.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

You might try *this one* from NWSL. It looks like it's the replacement for the Saigami can motor they used to use in their #1 gauge motor blocks. That Saigami motor is a drop-in replacement for the Bachmann motors, and if this one is a drop-in replacement for that, then it should work very well. I've remotored two B'mann locos with surplus Saigami motors I have here, and the difference is night-and-day. Might be worth an e-mail to NWSL to confirm the distance on the mounting screw holes to make sure they're the same as the Bachmann motors. 

Note that this is a 12-volt motor. I run battery power with 14.8 volt battery packs, and have never had an issue. If you're running track power, keep that in mind. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Kevin: the motor that is in the Bachmann Big Hauler is not mounted to any sort of bracket. It just drops into resess area in the frame and there is a stop at each end of the motor to keep it from sliding one way or the other. So if I used the Saigami motor I would have to make some sort of mounting bracket. I will look into it and see what I can do. I am betting that this Big Hauler is one of the early versions as the gearing it is quite complex with 5 gears. I may have to end up having to use some sort of gear motor in the end. No hurry on this one though as I have 6 others I can run in the meantime. 

Dan


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Dan,

I maybe wrong, but I think the Bachmann Hauler uses an inexpensive Mabuchi 380 motor. The ‘380’ references a standardized motor configuration which is offered by many OEM’s. Electricals specifications vary dependent on application. Crest and or Aristocraft offers a 380 motor that is well suited for the Hauler and they are reasonably priced too.


I’ll go out a dig out my crate of junk Haulers tomorrow to confirm my assertions above and report back if I’m in error.


Michael


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I was mistaken the Bachman motor is physically equal to a Mabuchi RS-385, the actual windings specified by Bachman are likely different, but this motor works great in my Nephews 10 wheeler. See link below. 

Mabuchi RS-385 spec sheet

Mabuchi motors specification list

Michael


----------

